# english assignment - "SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY - MONSTERS WE HAVE CREATED"



## Zhorken (Oct 30, 2008)

My English teacher assigned this yesterday and I'm to have picked three of the "Terms Associated" as topics (or found three others to get her to approve) and use them to argue _her_ point.  Even if I can find three progress-related things I think we're screwing up, I don't think I could use them to argue that science and technology in general are monstrous.  I'm not allowed to argue the opposite; if I'm lucky, I might be able to argue that "science and technology are advancing much more rapidly than is our wisdom to use them properly" for a general but not absolutely inclusive value of "our" and that it's the fault of the people who don't want to advance, but I don't really believe _that_ either and would only be arguing it to be obnoxious.  and I don't want to.

[code] is kinda gross here but it's the only way I can find to get monospace text and non-breaking spaces.  Here it is on pastebin for the next month, but pastebin doesn't parse bbcode.  Mistakes and typographical oddities are verbatim.

```
[b]SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY - MONSTERS WE HAVE CREATED[/b]

    The Nineteenth Century was a time of great change. The advances in science and technology
made possible the Industrial Revolution, a revolution which fundamentally altered the way in
which millions of people lived their lives. However, not everyone was willing to accept the
notion that such change was, by its nature, inevitably beneficial to humanity.

    Indeed, the wisdom of placing too much faith in science is called into question in some of the
literature of the time, two examples being Nathaniel Hawthorne's "The Birthmark" and Mary
Shelley's Frankenstein. Both authors seem to be suggesting, amongst other things, that raising
science to the status of godhood carries with it inherent risks that demand careful consideration.

    This essay requires that you research the role that science and technology plays in our own
time and from that research and your own thinking about the topic, develop an essay which
demonstrates how [b][i]science and technology are advancing much more rapidly than is our
wisdom to use them properly, and thus are becoming the equivalent of modern day 'monsters'
that we have created.[/i][/b]


1. Extensive notes and reflections that emerge from researching [b]THREE[/b] different aspects of
science and technology (see brainstorming list). [b]You will need [u]at least one [/u]quotation per body
paragraph.   You will search [u]at least three[/u] different sources for each premise.[/b]

2. [b]An essay outline[/b] which includes thesis statement, a topic sentence for each body paragraph,
and points properly organized for each body paragraph.

3. [b]A rough draft[/b], written on alternate lines, which shows evidence of editing. If you are using a
computer, you must print out your rough draft and edit that draft. [i]If there is no sign of significant
editing, it will not be considered a draft.[/i]

Product A formal essay, 800-1000 words, double-spaced, using MLA style, with proper citations
and a works consulted page. [b]PLEASE NOTE: Essays submitted without the process work
described above will not be accepted. Due date: ____________________________[/b]
****************************************************

Terms Associated with Science and Technology:
acid rain                      animal testing               automation &  unemployment
bioethics                     biomedical- technology        cloning
computers                     ecology                       electromagnetic- radiation
environment                   ethics                        eugenics
fetal tissue                  gene therapy                  genetic counselling
genetic engineering           genetic screeing              global warming
human experimentation         human genome project          nuclear energy
organ donation                ozone layer                   packaging
pesticides                    pollution                     pre-natal testing
reproductive technologies     toxic waste                   toxicology
transgenic research           transplants                   trans-species transplant
```
What do I do?


----------



## Valor (Oct 30, 2008)

Tell her that this entire assignment goes against your religion. Or lack of.

What the hell, is she some kind of hippie? That list screams Environmental Christian.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 30, 2008)

You have to make an argument _in favour of one side of a discussion_
Not only does that seem insane, it seems to defeat the point of doing an essay.

Most of the instructions seem fine, it's just the part where you have to show _how_ science and technology are 'monsters' rather than _if_ they are.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 30, 2008)

Your teacher is insane. Like Valor said, that list screams environmental and pro-life Christian.

edit:

wait, wait, wait, _ethics_?
she honestly thinks that science is impacting fucking _ethics_

editagain:
or maybe, and hopefully, your teacher is guessing none of your class will agree with this paper and is teaching you to look at both sides of an argument and argue against yourself.
or you could take the low road and make this a mockery
that's what i would do


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 30, 2008)

LAWSUIT

A mockery would be rather nice, although I don't think your teacher will like you for it. 

You might want to ask your teacher about whether you can change the topic. Remember, sucking up always helps in cases like this.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 30, 2008)

Write a satirical essay.

Mind you, I did this for my English writing exam and I got a 3 (~C), so that's probably not the best idea.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 30, 2008)

> she honestly thinks that science is impacting fucking ethics


uh. it sort of is.

I notice eugenics is on the list. I'd pick it as one of the three, then argue for it before coming up with a single relatively flimsy argument against it without mentioning Nazis once.


----------



## xkze (Oct 30, 2008)

alternatively, completely bullshit it and make it sound good enough to get you a wonderful grade.

no satisfaction in that, though.


----------



## nastypass (Oct 30, 2008)

please dear nayru tell me that organ donation was a typo


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 30, 2008)

Good luck! I have no idea. I thought the thread was kinda hinting at Digimon, but I was wrong.


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Oct 31, 2008)

How does your teacher mention things as futile as 'packaging' and 'organ donation'(!?) and yet completely skips over things like 'nuclear weaponry' and 'land mines'? You could make an entire argument about how we as a species have monumentally screwed up our use of technology and science by the fact we currently have guns powerful enough to cut through trees, and bombs powerful enough to level entire cities.

Regardless, odd as it is that she's forcing you to pick a specific side, just look at it as broadening your knowledge of arguments if you can't get out of it.


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, yes, I know there are things we've fucked up, but I'll have a hard time arguing that those few things speak for the field as a whole.  :(  I guess I'll have to just argue for three, make the leap, and hope she takes it.



			
				opaltiger said:
			
		

> I notice eugenics is on the list. I'd pick it as one of the three, then argue for it before coming up with a single relatively flimsy argument against it without mentioning Nazis once.


Goddamn I'd love to but she'd probably notice.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 31, 2008)

> Goddamn I'd love to but she'd probably notice.


Hey, if you reasoning is sound, she can't do anything.


----------

